# weird color on head



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

ive had my betta for about 3 weeks now and the past week his head has turned from red to tan rough looking color does anybody have any ideas he is eating fine and everything right now i have melafix should i use some of it


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

well my bettas change colour regularly from pink to blue and black.... seems normal... i think its hormone changes cuz they change when theyre scared or turned on..... mine also changes stripes


----------



## fishiesrfriends (Oct 18, 2006)

What is the water temperature? What are the water stats? Bettas may turn a lighter color if stressed. Unless marbling, getting better from a disease, or developing from fry it isn't very normal for them to change color.


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

naw man its completely normal.... no disease or anything... it has to do with hormonal changes like when they ovulate or when theryre scared, stressed, etc.... just as long as its not too weird a colour... is your odd coloouration like a line down his head? ive seen it in all three of my bettas. my female changes from blue and black to pink adn my males colouration does the same sometimes but usually its clue and black and its colour intensifies


----------

